# Anyone into parkour?



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone into parkour? I'd be surprized if there is anyone else since this forum seems to be comprised of older individuals but who knows 

I was doing parkour training but I stopped after I got stress fractures in my legs from over training. I've been to lazy to start training again


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL...I've a fair amount of physical training in a few areas, but stress fractures would probably be the LEAST of my worries if I decided to take up parkour...sure like watching it on YouTube, though. We are an incredible species, no doubt...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't mind watching it, there's some pretty skilled individuals out there.

What I love most is how "Running from the cops" was turned into a sport


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...that's some mighty good motivation for some forced evolution...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ive seen a guy named, Jesse La Flair on youtube. He was on american Ninja Warrior. Hes Awesome at that stuff..

I do a little parkour, but no "hardcore parkour" 

SMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL...Tosh


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

If I video taped me doing parkour.. It would end up on Tosh.0


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I cant help but laugh at some of these...


----------



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> I cant help but laugh at some of these...


I love watching those xD. Most of them are free running though, which is essentially parkour + Tricking,

One thing I love about parkour is that the movements eventually feel natural. When I come across a 6 foot wall my natural inclination is to go over rather than around,


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Be like Chuck Norris and just go through it.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol.. I look for the path first around first..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rofl: :rolling: :rofl: :rolling: :rofl:

this stuff is funny. Hmm . . . slingshot parkour ! whos with me !?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

With the average age of 40 on this forum, I bet we can PARK OUR cars real good, but that parkour stuff is for some skinny French kids. :king:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm with Hrawk on this. When I was able to do that stuff, it WAS just running from the cops or someone who may have had a shotgun ( you kids get outta my yard!!)

I love watching the vids......makes my knees hurt, though


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Im 250lbs, My wife loves to lol at me trying to parkor.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Im 250lbs, My wife loves to lol at me trying to parkor.


 How much is that in kilograms?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

113.398 kilo's 

SMS


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> 113.398 kilo's
> 
> SMS


Now that's a lot of kilos to parkour them around... :blink:


----------

